# New US parental order case



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

The English High Court has recently published a surrogacy judgment, Re W 2013, which highlights concerns about illegality and legal irregularity. Whilst the UK based intended parents were ultimately successful in obtaining parental orders for their children following their US surrogacy arrangement and the grant of pre-birth orders in Nevada, the English Court requested further evidence, appointed an independent legal advocate to advise the court on the complex legal and public policy issues and directed no less than three court hearings, the costs of which were borne by the intended parents.

There's more information about the case here and the lessons to be learned - http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/2013/12/us-surrogacy-pitfalls-and-problems/.

Best wishes

Louisa


----------

